# New Hampshire Squats?



## nocomplykidd (Feb 3, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone knows of any squats in or around new hampshire?


----------



## RSTY802510 (Feb 3, 2013)

im sure you could squat some old mill some where, those fucking things are all over nh and vt.


----------



## Shakou (Feb 9, 2013)

I know of some good camping spots in southern NH, along the VT border that are safe.


----------



## nono (Mar 26, 2013)

GOOD. LUCK.


----------

